# [please review forum rules]



## kimgerlach1 (Feb 10, 2015)

[outside 45 day limit - see red date top of page]


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2015)

You are a little too early for this request.  It is 45 days so March 27 is the limit right now.  You are also looking at Easter week.  Right now if I had warm Ocean front US week for Easter, I would be raising the price not lowering to $700 or below for a 2 br.  You also want to be careful about booking a non refundable rental based on stand by space.  You may end up getting to Atlanta and then having to rent a car for the rest of the trip.


----------

